# Please Vote :)....again...



## TheFishGuy

*Help pick a name!*​
The Fish Room624.00%Monster Fish Rescue1976.00%


----------



## TheFishGuy

Just a continuation of the original thread...... To re-vote.....


----------



## Robin

Of the two I like The Fish Room better since not everyone is going to understand what you mean by 'monster' fish. 
*But *I think you should have the word 'rescue' in your name simply because it explains what you're trying to do. 
Fish Rescue. It's not very creative but I know right away what's it's about.

_The Fish Room_ could be a restaurant. . .

Whatever you call it I think it's a great idea. Please keep us posted on how it goes.

Robin


----------



## Toby_H

I agree with Robin about needing the word Rescue or something referring to the purpose in the title. I agree so much so that I voted against the name that sounds better...

I suggest:

"LAFRN" - Large Aquarium Fish Rehoming Network - This sounds inviting to the large Aquariums you are asking to assist you in your mission. It also offers a nice explanation and a nice acronym that sounds really funny if you say it with a southern accent...


----------



## MalawiLover

I like Monster Fish Rescue. Not just because I came up with it. You had mentioned that you had contacted several LFS about it and they wanted to be a Part. Since, more often or not they would be where people would try first to off load their large fish, the LFS would be the one recomending you. Your name needs to make sense to them, not really the average person with a fish that needs rescuing. The name is catchy, and to people who know what is meant by "monster fish" your name would not be confusing at all.


----------



## TheFishGuy

You guys are killing me :-? :-? AAAHHH !!!!!! I appreciate all your opinions and they all make great sense...

My wife like "The Fish Recue Network" We agree that rescue needs to be in the title, but we both like the word network because in the end it's about educating the aquarist. Giving out information, having a website, doing background checks before we re-home a fish.... You get it.... So what do you think of that?


----------



## venusty

I would like to start one here-- or can I just mail you all the unwanted oscars/rds, catfish/turtles that I find. Out of curiosity; what do you think your 800gal costs to run monthly? 
I like monster fish rescue, or large fish rescue; simple & descriptive.
It's an intriguing idea. My area is sensitive to various invasive species, probably not too many tropical fish, but I bet they get dumped out in the local lakes and rivers. I know turtles, goldfish do by the bucketful. Wish you good luck with it!!


----------



## iceblue

How about "Fish Rescue Organization" straight and to the point.


----------



## Toby_H

LAFRN has Network in it.........


----------



## JJ'sGirl

What, no one likes my name?   

j/k you all have great suggestions and points....but honey(TFG), my vote is The Fish Rescue Network


----------



## MalawiLover

I would caution against the "Network" part. YOU are not a network. You are a Rescue. The term rescue (like in dog rescue) implies that you take the unwanted animal, make sure its healthy (or get it there yourself) and then find in a new appropriate caring home for it to spend it life. All for no profit.

Now, the group of people you cultivate to take these rescued fish from you are the network. The "network" is not the not for profit organization.

Make sure you check governmental rules as to what can be called a network or a rescue and what can't for tax purposes. Unless you are including these people when you get donations, then you are not a network.

Also with so many "rescue organizations" around, it is pretty much understood that the people who will eventually be the perminant home are carefully screened and approved before the aminal changes hands.


----------



## Toby_H

I just thought of somethingâ€¦

When I was 18~19 the county made me get rid of a large Boa (long story) and I tracked down a reptile rescueâ€¦I went to meet the lady, drop off the snake and make a donation ($200)â€¦ She was about 30 years oldâ€¦ lived in a HUGE house in a nasty area of Detroit and had hundreds of snakes and lizards taking over her homeâ€¦ I totally understand having passion behind your hobbyâ€¦ I totally understand taking a passionate hobby to an extremeâ€¦ Dudeâ€¦ donâ€™t get like the snake lady in Detroitâ€¦

A Communication Network is not the people who communicateâ€¦ itâ€™s the system set up to allow the people to communicateâ€¦ So TFGâ€™s organization is the system or the Networkâ€¦ and the people who donate money, animals or space are comparable to the people using the communication networkâ€¦

I like using the word Networkâ€¦ it recognizes your contributors as being a part ofâ€¦

Iâ€™m not saying anyone else is wrong, just throwing out food for thoughtâ€¦.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Monster Tropical Fish Rescue?


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'd plan to build a building in the back to house the large indoor ponds and diy tanks.... Not my house :lol:


----------



## venusty

Big Pet Fish Rescue?? I'd be going nuts with all the choices by now-- oh wait I'm already nuts!! :lol: I'd still go for simple/descriptive. Hey do we get a prize for picking the best name, maybe an oscar or two?


----------



## MalawiLover

Unless the people who are going to adopt these fish are a closed circle of friends, its not a network. If that is how TFG wants to re-home them, thats fine. If he is going to do a website of fish up for adoption, and allow anyone to apply for adoption (though they may not neccesarily get a fish). He is the rescue, not the network.


----------



## dalto

I just wanted to chime in and say that regardless of what you call it, it is a great idea. Good luck.


----------



## malena910

I must say that I think the name "Fish Rescue Organization" is cool just because of the initials, "FRO"...hence the slogan "Fear the FRO", ha ha. A little Detroit Pistons humor...(sorry, I'm in Detroit and I just had to say it!) :lol:

FEAR THE FRO!


----------



## floyd the oscar

Casa Del cichlid, seeing as most of the fish come from spanish speaking countries?


----------



## WishesFishes

Well, my wife and I have set-up and ran a couple of Reptile Rescue Organizations in the states of Va and NC. However my true love is and has always been fish. TFG if you need a chapter in the NC area just let me know. I have more empty tanks and empty indoor ponds that its actually kinda depressing.

There the first step in a Network. Or Organization. Or Affiliation of Associated Tropical Fish Keepers. (Look at that my English prof. would have been proud. Or had a heart attack. Isn't that like three adjectives in one fragmented sentence?)

Just a thought...Would this only go towards freshwater cichlids? I live in a military town and being as such many Marines keep saltwater tanks. When we deploy there is usually a surplus in large predatory saltwater fish here. Would these also be accepted by the as yet to be named rescue organization? Or are any unwanted/unable to care of fish be included. Like large clown knives and clown loaches for example. Or is just Monster fish inc.? Any monster fish goes type of deal?

Again if you need anything, from donations to homes for unwanted fish just let me know I'm absolutely willing to help.

Sean


----------



## TheFishGuy

I believe monster fish rescue is what it's going to be. It's got a nice ring to it.

Feel free to email me @ [email protected] if you want to


----------



## TheFishGuy

WOW Sean, that's awesome, and no. Everything goes, large catfish, CK's, Aros, plecos, even guppies. Anything that people find they can't care for anymore would be just fine. As far as donations go I've got to get legal first. But before I do that I've got to cunsult my lawyer, and before that I've got to let things settle down a bit around here.... Say in about a month I'll be able to get things rolling.....


----------



## WishesFishes

I think I will still be around in a month! Just let me know as soon as you need anything!
Sean


----------



## jc_pringle

How about Home for Wayward fish? I like it!!! Great idea!!!!!!!


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well kids! The site is up and running and constantly being updated!! Check it out!!

DONATE!!! :lol: ......... Seriously........


----------



## WishesFishes

Outstanding! I can't wait to make a dontation! Wait, I research my fish before I get them, thats right. Well what type of donations are you looking for? I'm pretty sure I can salvage one or two of my monsters to send your way if you need them. I even got some feeder cons if you want! :lol: Outstanding site! Pretty much most the most amazing thing on the web. No lie. As always, I'm here to help if you need any help (like the common monsters list). Can't say it enough, Outstanding.
Sean


----------



## MalawiLover

*WishesFishes*
He doesn't need more fish, he is a rescue group that will take in unwanted monster fish from people who are unable to care for them and then try to find these fish new homes with people who know how to care for them. Money is probably the best donation at the moment. This way he can properly feed, house and medicate (if needed) the rescue fish untill he finds new homes for them.


----------



## Toby_H

I'd guess financial donations are most important, volunteering to take in Monster Fish and lastly fish equipment... well, space is important too. I'm sure he would appreciate someone donating a house but...

So send the dude a couple of bucks!

Also just imagine if each member here agreed to accept one monster fish from him... one man can make an effort... a group can make a change... let's make this a group thing!


----------



## WishesFishes

I think I offered ages ago to help TFG in his efforts. I would even cover the shipping of the "Monsters" to my house. nc_nutcase, It looks like NC is behind TFG in his mission! Sorry I didnt make myself clear MalawiLover, I know what he is doing, it was just a poorly thought out joke and I apologize for that.
So in other words, TFG if you need help in the placement of fish North Carolina is here for you. Also, assuming we wanted to make financial donations how would we do that?
Sean


----------



## MalawiLover

If you go to his web page (linked in his signature) he has a button at the bottom for donations

Sorry, I didn't know you were joking


----------



## Toby_H

Yea, he's already been priming me to stick me with big ugly fish... I can't wait!!! lol


----------



## WishesFishes

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I dont think I really ever met a fish I thought was ugly. Well except Look Downs. They are pretty ridiculos. Hey if you dont want it, I will take it! Your even close enough to drive! :lol: Honestly I saw the donation button. But it did not register with me that that was what I wanted to click on. Ok, let me run the donation by the wife and see what she has to say. Heck we donate to everything else.
Sean


----------



## TheFishGuy

Thanks guys, I really to appreciate it... And yes, at the moment money would be the donations i'm looking for. I've got to create a filter for one of the ponds.... I've got most everything just need a pump, a big one :lol: I've also got a line on quality pellet food, sinking and floating for under $50 a 50# bag  

A few months ago I got samples of bothe foods and my fish love the stuff!!! It's little things like that that help in a huge way. Supplies are always needed, pumps, tanks, pond liner, lumber, heck just about anything out there I can turn into some kind of pond works too.... And nutcase knows what I mean :lol: Nutcase has a 300gal stock tank for his fish... easy to move too, or that's the rumor..... Just empty and roll :lol:

Seriously though, the donate button on the site is directly linked to my paypal. This weekend that will change as Monster Fish Rescue will be getting it's own bank account set up!!!

I'm just slightly excited... can you tell??? :lol:


----------



## justin323

Would the pump from an above ground pool work? It is very big and uses the pool sand. I also have a smaller 1000-1500 gal pump I know you could have if you needed it, it uses a canister paper filter. You are going to be a very busy man.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Justin, I'll take what ever people are willing to offer.......


----------



## justin323

cool I didn't even know if you could use em si your address on your site or could you send me the address I should send it too ? I will ship the smaller one this weekend.


----------



## tlud

TFG,honorable endeavor.
All the luck in the world to you.
Living in SW Fl,I don't know how much I
can help with equipment or adoptions,
but will certainly make a monetary donation
tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hi Tracy! Thanks so much.... Actually there's one thing you can do for me.... I wonder if you could poke around or keep your eyes out for any articles or news broadcasts concerning exotic fish being released in your area. I do know that florida fish and game is kind of upset about the release of exotics in the waters down there and they will actually drive you to the best spots to catch them :lol:

Thanks again Tracy!!

Justin, you've got a pm...


----------



## tlud

TFG,
Sorry to take so long to answer.
I'm working on a diy hood for a 55g,
wanted to get a coat of paint on it.
Then had to make a quick stop at your website.
Glad to help.Not much,but remember,it's the thought that counts. :lol: 
Yes I'll be happy to keep an eye open,but where are we going with this?
Not being smart,just curious.
My girlfrind is a herper,has corn snakes and beardies,I go to the local
herp society mtgs with her.Fish aren't the only thing being released around here.
We have a huge problem with pythons and boas,they thrive in the
everglades,and are killing a lot of wildlife,including gators,believe it or not!
People don't know what they're getting into when they buy them,and when they
can't deal anymore,they're just turning them loose.
The people in our herp society are hunting for them weekends and such,
a member brought one in last meeting about a 7' python.
We're all trying to find homes for them,so I know what you're going through.
New law going into effect shortly,all exotics that can be invasive will
have to be implanted with gps chips.Hope it helps.
Personally,I wish they'd make it mandatory to be licensed to own any
exotic,not just venomous.
Also having a big problem in 3 local cities I'm sure you all have heard of,
Cape Coral,Captiva Island and Boca Grande with released iguanas and
monitor lizards.They both get huge here,and are breeding!
They've caught monitors up to 6',on the roads.
Welcome to the jungle. .
Sorry to get off subject.
Yes,we also have a fish problem.One of the guys I work with
goes to the glades once a month or so Oscar fishing.
Good eats I hear!
Catches loads of them.They get big,and also will breed here.
I like to bass fish,have caught oscars,convicts,you name it.
I don't know that they'll ever get that situation under control.
So anybody that thinks you're out in left field doing what you are
really needs to take a look around.
Anyway,the herp society has close relations with the
Florida Fish and Game Commission,I'll bring this subject up at the next meeting
and get a bunch of folks keeping an eye out for you.
I'll have the snake hunters check the canals and I'll let you
know what they can find.Actually,I'd like to go out to the glades with them.
Their meetings are first Thursday of each month,I'll bring you back some
sad and probably alarming stories.
I guess what I'm getting to,is there are more feral tropicals out here than you and I
and the rest of the forum could collect in our lifetimes.
But what the heck,can't hurt to try,huh?
I'll watch for newspaper articles and stuff,I'll e-mail you,get your mailing address.
Enough babbling,outta here.
Good luck.I'll help as much as I can.
Let's get this whole forum involved.
Great people here. 
Might actually make a difference.

One little p.s.
We were at a local herp show last weekend,
found 2 anacondas for sale.  
Can't wait till some of them babys get turned
loose.We need some 20' snakes running around.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well, the reason I want things from fla fish and game is I plan to get the gov involved with our little project. Hopefully for some funding and to hopefully get more fish "black listed" Things like TSN and RT catfish simply should not be sold... Pacus too.... I want to present the Ohio gov with as much eveidence of things being released all over the us. That's why articles and news casts would help a ton. If you see a news report just email me and I'll get ahold of the station to get a copy of the story....

People really need to see that this is a growing problem.... Up here people let exotics go but they only last the summer...... But it won't take long for cichlids to adapt to cooler waters...... You may think I'm nuts for saying that but cichlids are known for being highly adaptable to new environments..... All I'm saying is that it's not impossible... Oscars in FLA are going further and further north each year!

It's a problem all over the country and it needs to be addressed... NOW!


----------



## tlud

Jeez,you're not fooling around,eh?
Ok,bubba,you got it.
I'll see if I can contact Fla Fish and Game Commission,
see what they have to offer. 
My girlfriend tried out to become an officer a couple
of years ago,she may still have a contact or two. 
I suppose this means I have to start watching
the local evening news too,huh? :roll: 
I'll be back.
No,I don't think you're nuts.
Crazy maybe,not nuts.  
You do realize that trying to get the gov. to do anything
about anything.... 
OK,nuts.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yes, every evening you have to sit in front of the tv and watch the news... all for me!!

(insert spooky laugh here)


----------



## tlud

Dude,no problem.
If it's for the kids or the animals,it's all good.
I'm at work,not suppose to be playing,but I
have gone to FFandG,found some stuff,printed articles,
also looking through our local newpress archives.
I'll e-mail you tonight,get your address.
:thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy

Just to let everyone know, the site is being updated all the time.... my address is listed in "contact us" bubble


----------



## tlud

TFG,just checked out the website updates,
so you can disregard one question I e-mailed you about.


----------



## WishesFishes

TFG, I am never one to argue with you about anything but I do want to mention one thing. Run away legislation. I totally agree that Pacus, TSN and RTs, False Tigrinis Cats and other of the extra large fish should not be sold. But that being said I want to point out that people who are not in our hobby always want to take it that one step further. I am also a dedicated herper and am currently fighting a law on an all out ban on "inherintaly dangerous" reptiles in NC. This all started with a simple size restriction on herps in the state. In Va there is a little known and enforced law stating that reptiles 6 feet or larger had to be removed or "otherwise properly disposed of". I do not like getting the gov. involved in our hobby. There are far to many people who are scared of our pets (herps) or don't understand our hobby (fish). However, I do want to stress that I agree with you on "black listing" certain fish species that should not be in our waters and are particularly fond of "finding" their cute little selves into our rivers and other waterways. Especially Pacu's. 
On a totally different tangent, tlud, my wife and I are particularly fond of very large herps and are willing to take any that need homes. Well, I think that is all I really have to say. I hope not to offend anyone. I still support you 10000000% TFG!!!!!!! (Finacial support coming on payday) :thumb: 
Sean


----------



## TheFishGuy

Hi Sean, I agree about nottrusting the GOV. now I forgot what I was gonna say :lol: But Pacus and the big cats simply shouldn't be sold..... We're not going to be able stop morons from dumping fish into our waters, but atleast we'd be able to stop certain ones from being dumped....


----------



## lomax

we all see the big invasive fish, but the real problem is parasites or invertabrates that come in on ships or in imported fish that get released into or water ways. gov regulations do not help much, it just drives the hobby under ground.

i was thinking about geting some fresh water rays again, but they are baned from private owners in texas. i found the regulations on the web and almost at the same time found local breeders that would sell me some baby rays.

what is needed is education

till you get the LFS clerks to tell people how big there fish or pets are going to get and what the normal up keep on them is we will still have a problem.

I love rainbow fish, but i know for a fact that they CAN survive the texas winters. i had some cheap ones in a out side pond this winter, a few died but most made it and if they get to breeding size i think they will spread. they are not baned in texas, nor are mollys, sword fish ect. all could survive in most southern states.

now do not even try to get these fish baned as they are so popular and easy to breed that it would be a waste of time even tring.

goldfish can live ANYWHERE I used to catch them in a new york pond all the time but are they baned? no and never will be to many people have them and could breed them so it is imposable to ever hope to ban them.

education is the only hope to solve this problem


----------



## WishesFishes

TFG, what more needs to be said? :lol: True, but I was able to get quite a few illegal animals into the U.S. a few years back for a friend of mine. I think this would only limit the number of these species entering the U.S. I do agree whole heartedly though! I will even sign the petition for it, now that my feelings are heard.
Sean


----------



## Munky

FishGuy's Monster Fish Rescue!!! - now stop arguing! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## WishesFishes

Munky, I'm fairly certain we are not longer discussing that lol. It just happens to be in the same thread.
Sean


----------



## justin323

To The fish guy Well I told you I would send that pump to you and unfortunatley the bottom of the seal along with the plastic base it sat in was broke off(It sat outside for year with rowdy kids). Sorry I will keep working on that big pool pump for you. If you think you can fix or get replacement parts I will still send it :thumb: It was new and almost unsed before it sat and the rubber is still good in the seals.(except for the smashed plastic :?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well, what happens whe you plug it in? Anything?

Anmd yes, I agree that education is what's needed, but I'm thinking of going after the gov for funding.... so I can more effectively educate..... Get it?


----------



## justin323

Yeah it still works but it won't hold water anymore I'll tear into tommorrow and see if itcan be replaced it was a pool filter from walmart so there should be replacement parts.


----------



## TheFishGuy

That'd be perfect, I',m planning to construct a pretty big pond in the back, well big to me anyway :lol: I'm thinking something 20'x20'. Something to put the huge guys in over the summer months and it'll double as a bluegil pond (feeder fish)


----------



## Munky

Yeah sorry i was drunk last night and only read the first page! ooppps!


----------



## justin323

:lol: :lol: :lol: Been there^


----------



## tlud

TFG,just for general principles,how big do TSN's get,how big a tank would be reasonable to keep one?
Not that I'm thinking about it or anything :?: ,just curious in
case anybody else is.


----------



## tlud

I'm a dork,meant to post this in the other thread.  
I won't post it again over there,just let everyone think I'm nuts. :lol:


----------



## live bait

Fish/Aquarium Rescue Team. FART. :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

live bait said:


> Fish/Aquarium Rescue Team. FART. :lol:


 :lol: NOW THAT'S FUNNY!!!! :lol: :lol:

TSN get about 5' and a few hundred pounds....


----------



## live bait

tlud wrote:



> Yes,we also have a fish problem.One of the guys I work with
> goes to the glades once a month or so Oscar fishing.


Oscars are so prevalent here, I believe they are no longer on the exotics list. I just counted 7 world records for Oscars in the Int'l Game Fish Assoc record book, and all 7 were caught in FL. (The all tackle record is 3 lbs, 8 oz, caught in '99)

In the tackle store I frequent, there is a picture of a girl who caught an African Knife Fish about 3 ft long in Lake Osborne a year or two ago. Florida Sportsman magazine did a story on this recently and there is a pretty good size population in the lake.

Also, Broward County has a large snakehead population in our canals. A tackle shop in Ft. Lauderdale has a "snakehead club" that fishes for these babies exclusively. They are also supposedly "good eats".

As Tracy said, we have a snake problem in the Everglades (i know you saw that picture last year of the python(?) that exploded while trying to eat a 6 ft gator!). Maybe I can get one to control the iguana population in my yard. Even my dog is scared of the 4-footers....

live bait


----------



## justin323

It sounds like a jungle. It almost sounds cool until you start to think about it.


----------



## live bait

TheFishguy wrote:



> I wonder if you could poke around or keep your eyes out for any articles or news broadcasts concerning exotic fish being released in your area. I do know that florida fish and game is kind of upset about the release of exotics in the waters down there and they will actually drive you to the best spots to catch them


go to myfwc.com (fish and wildlife commission). They have a large section on non-natives.


----------



## tlud

live bait,am collecting articles and such for TFG,have been
to myfwc.com and gotten some info,if you happen to spot any newspaper
or other articles that pertain,will you let he or I know.
Thanks.
BTW,ready to go to Marco whenever you are.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I want to so desperately go fishing for exotics :? Problem is it'd have to be a family ordeal then everyone (besides my daughter) would get mad because all I'd want to do is fish :lol:

See the thing is.... I love fish, everything about em, I like to keep them, save them, eat them, fish for them..... I'm a fish a holic....

Speaking of saving, I brought home a 22" SA red tail cat tonite.... Poor guy was in a 125, for seven years! He's very friendly, and poopin bricks right about now enjoying life in a 500gal pond :lol:


----------



## justin323

Oh man your gonna put the **** to that pump


----------



## live bait

tlud wrote:



> live bait,am collecting articles and such for TFG,have been
> to myfwc.com and gotten some info,if you happen to spot any newspaper
> or other articles that pertain,will you let he or I know.


That's cool. There's a state pamphlet about this stuff, but you probably already have that.... There's a plethora of SA cichlids here in the SE.

BTW, I caught a 220 lb swordfish last week...

live bait


----------



## tlud

BTW, I caught a 220 lb swordfish last week...

Ok,forget Marco.
I'll come to Lauderdale


----------



## justin323

*TheFishGuy*Pssst! (The package is in the mail)Insert spy music-Should be about four days. Once again sorry for the delay.


----------



## TheFishGuy

No worries on the delay, I've got to build the pond first  I'm planning kind of a river too.... Aught to be interesting. I think I'm going to make the pond roughly 20x20 with a river coming out of it and going around a bit. I'll just draw an over-head view.....


----------



## justin323

And I thought the 800 gal cat tank was cool  I envy you :lol:


----------



## justin323

justin323 said:


> And I thought the 800 gal cat tank was cool  I envy you :lol:


I like the river and waterfall idea, should look great. if i was closer I would help i friends with tractors we could dig that thing in four passes. Maybe someone around you on here can hook you up. What do you says guys(who knows you might end giving him a fish one day 
p.s. I don't even know how I quoted myself  f


----------



## tlud

TFG,any time you want to go fishing,come on down.
Bring your family.
Just my gf and I,3 br house,loads of room.
We'll take your daughter fishing,my gf will take the rest to
Mickeyworld.  
Ready when you are,just find a sitter for Tigger and the crew.


----------



## TheFishGuy

I'd love to Tracy, someday we'll get down there.... I'm thinking when the younger ones are old enought to enjoy something like "micky world" is when we'll make it down..... Or I can just get a baby sitter for a week and my wife and I will come down :lol: you and I can go fishing every day and take tons of pics of all the fish we catch, keep a few and the girls can drink cooking sherry while we're fishing :lol:


----------



## live bait

tlud wrote:



> TFG,any time you want to go fishing,come on down.


When you guys get done practice-fishing on the gulf coast, you can head east and I'll take you offshore for the big dogs. 

live bait


----------



## tlud

Hey,tough guy,we have REAL fish over here,
they're just a little smaller.  
Like a couple hundred pounds?


----------



## TheFishGuy

I want to catch exotics...... cichlids, CK, Big cats..... you know, everything I'm trying to home :lol:


----------



## BlackShark11k

TheFishGuy said:


> I want to catch exotics...... cichlids, CK, Big cats..... you know, everything I'm trying to home :lol:


Good Luck with that :lol:

Artemis


----------



## live bait

TFG wrote:



> I want to catch exotics...... cichlids, CK, Big cats..... you know, everything I'm trying to home
> Laugh Out Loud


"Honey, I need to go fishing for research purposes..." I totally have to use that one. :thumb:

Cichlid's aren't "exotics" down here. They're in canals and creeks and lakes everywhere.

live bait


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yeah, silly as it may seem it's still a dream of mine to fish for them...


----------



## BlackShark11k

Pretty much same here, :lol:


----------



## tlud

Here's one to add to the list of MF profiles.
I was checking out a canal at the end of my street today 
Checking out bass fishing spots I used to fish.A kid had a whole bucket
of these
http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/FISH/Gallery/D ... chlid.html
that he'd caught.
I asked if there were any bass around,he laughed.
But I could see mayans,oscars, and convicts all over the place.
TFG,you think they could adapt to Ohio weather,and maybe decimate
your bass or walleye population like they have our bass and bluegill?
Yep,we need a litlle public education goin' on around here.
Like live bait said,the canals and ponds are full of them.
Mostly people who didn't expect them to grow so big and dumped them,
I'm sure.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Well with global warming........ Yep!

In 100 years cichlids will be everywhere!

Uorophthalmas is the name for the mayans cichlid... And yes, they grow to 20", males atleast. Mayans were introduced the same time a s oscars in fl. Apparently they're great fighters.... :?


----------



## BlackShark11k

There's already some weird cichlids in FL that's taking over the mangroves since it was introduced. But i dunno what it was called...


----------



## live bait

artemis 1 wrote:



> There's already some weird cichlids in FL that's taking over the mangroves since it was introduced. But i dunno what it was called...


No way. Mangroves grow in brackish and salt water. Besides, no cichlid could contend with the predators in mangroves.


----------



## live bait

TFG wrote:



> Yeah, silly as it may seem it's still a dream of mine to fish for them...


I hear you, brother.... My silly dream involves fishing for marlin.

live bait


----------



## live bait

tlud wrote:



> Mostly people who didn't expect them to grow so big and dumped them,
> I'm sure.


Definitely. The fish you mention are mainstays and have been in the hobby a long time. It seems like people have been releasing them for 40 years, give or take, and now there is a decent population of some species. Think about how many people in FL buy oscars that are sold in every LFS in this great state, then get sick of them in a year or 2 and throw them in the nearest body of water.

Also, the mayan cichlids you mention are known as tilapia around here. Don't know if that's accurate. Won't cook one to test the theory either. Although I could whip up a few oscar-kabobs.

live bait


----------



## live bait

I wrote:


> No way. Mangroves grow in brackish and salt water. Besides, no cichlid could contend with the predators in mangroves.


Then again, i just read the rest of the mayan cichlid article under tlud's photo and I'm completely wrong. This was my "expert" opinion! Just imagine if I only went with the regular one. Duh.

live bait


----------



## BlackShark11k

Yep. Mayan. That's it. It was introduced, you say?


----------



## TheFishGuy

Yes, it's a central american cichlid. The only cichlid native to the US is the Texas cichlid.


----------



## zemro535

TheFishGuy said:


> Yes, it's a central american cichlid. The only cichlid native to the US is the Texas cichlid.


Of coarse it's another "Texas" thing.


----------



## TheFishGuy

Exactly... :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy

WOW! I remember this thread.......


----------

